# What's the most weight gained after a weigh in



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was wondering about this for a while. What's the most amount of weight you know of where a fighter rehydrated between the weigh in and the fight. And list any fights just so I can have them on record .

Daniel Geale 157 to 182 (confirmed in clothes)
Brandon Rios 147 to 170
Peter Quillin 160 to 182
Lamont Peterson 143 to 165 (confirmed in clothes)
Ricardo Alvarez 135 to 156[SUP]1/2[/SUP]
Francisco Santana 146.5 to 167
Alfredo Angulo 153.5 to 174
Felix Diaz 140 to 161
Chavez 160 to 180
John Molina 140 to 160 (confirmed with clothes)
Omar Figueroa 134 [SUP]3/4[/SUP] to 154
J'Leon Love 160 to 179 (w/ diuretics)
Clottey 151 to 170
Gatti 141 to 160
Matthysse 139 to 158
Johan Perez 140 to 159
Robert Easter Jr 134 to 153
Nicholas Walters 127 to 145
Gamboa 130 to 148
Alvarado 140 to 158
Canelo 154 to 172
Maidana 146 [SUP]1/2[/SUP] to 165
Ortiz 147 to 164
Corrales 130 to 147
Trout 154 to 171
Chad Dawson 168 to 185


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse 140 to 160 for the Mike Dallas fight recently.


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Didn't Cotto come in at 161 in one of his last fights at light welterweight?

Equals Rios. 21lbs in a day is ridiculous.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I remember reading that Mthalane put on ridiculous amounts for the Sarritzu fight. He was above the super feather limit on fight night if I remember correctly.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I did pretty well after the Bute weigh in. 10 pints of Carlsberg and a dirty chicken Kebab for dessert. +18lbs.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think that Chávez Jr. put on 21.5 lbs vs Rubio (159.5 to 181?), not 100% sure.



BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Matthysse 140 to 160 for the Mike Dallas fight recently.


They said 163, but it was a typo or whatever, it must have been 153. 163 doesn't make any sense at all as his weight has often been the low-150s on the night.

Cázares in the first fight vs Calderón put on about 20lbs if I remember correctly. And that's a lot more as a percentage, taking into account that that fight took place at light-flyweight.

Even taking into account clothing, waste etc. I still don't see how it's possible to put on 15lbs in 30 hours without cheating. Obviously it's the body retaining water that you drink afterwards, but that's like seven litres of water.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I think that Chávez Jr. put on 21.5 lbs vs Rubio (159.5 to 181?), not 100% sure.
> 
> They said 163, but it was a typo or whatever, it must have been 153. 163 doesn't make any sense at all as his weight has often been the low-150s on the night.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok (shocking memory) yeah 163 seems unlikely.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Would be interesting to know what Chris Eubanks fight night weights were.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Rios one is mad considering that as a percentage. The dude looks like shit at weigh ins.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The Rios one is mad considering that as a percentage. The dude looks like shit at weigh ins.


He looked like death before the Murray fight.

I was thinking of Clottey but Rios blows him out of the water.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Would be interesting to know what Chris Eubanks fight night weights were.


Great shout, I remember seeing a Eubank interview where he said he was going into the ring a cruiser...


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Did Donaire not come in closer to 135 for the Montiel fight?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Great shout, I remember seeing a Eubank interview where he said he was going into the ring a cruiser...


Doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Hearns used to look huge on fight night


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Rios looked like death warmed up during the Murray weigh in. Even then he came in a couple of pounds over the limit. He was killing himself to make 135


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Matthysse 140 to 160 for the Mike Dallas fight recently.


That was down to a problem with the scales. It was cleared up a few days later


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> That was down to a problem with the scales. It was cleared up a few days later


Yeah already been corrected on that one, didn't realise that it had been officially cleared up though.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rumours around Chavez Jr on the Martinez fight, he looked fucking massive, biggest I'd ever seen him and he refused to be weighed on fight night so that must be some indication he'd put on a record amount, wouldnt be surprised if he was 185


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Christ, imagine how big Rios would have looked next to gamboa.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't have any actual weights but surely Gatti has got to be mentioned. He used to pile on a lot of pounds post weigh-in.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It would be interesting if there was a mandatory second weigh-in just before the fight. 

Can't be healthy yo-yoing your weight up and down dramatically. Particularly when you take into account the necessary dehydrating. I've seen guys continually spitting to get the last of the juice out of them.


----------



## renyo (May 16, 2013)

Damn... didn't realize Rios is still gaining that much weight. He's only had two fights at the weight, ridiculous. In thinking he really is not taking care of himself between fights....

It seems percentage gain he would be well ahead of anyone on that list besides Gatti. And we know what happened then..


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

They don't often release weights on day of fight anymore, do they?


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

I've heard stories about Gerald McClellan coming in as a HW in some of his MW bouts (190+lbs at the time).
Don't know if it's actually true though.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Robney said:


> I've heard stories about Gerald McClellan coming in as a HW in some of his MW bouts (190+lbs at the time).
> Don't know if it's actually true though.


No he came in at around 175 pounds.

Maybe it was when he was sparring with heavyweights and the story got twisted up.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Theron said:


> No he came in at around 175 pounds.
> 
> Maybe it was when he was sparring with heavyweights and the story got twisted up.


:good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Angulo has been added


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Back in the day, Jeff Fenech used to go from 118 to 133-135.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

I read somewhere that near the end of his career, during one of the Mosley fights, Vargas went up to 180 or something. He always had trouble making the weight and ballooned up between fights, on top of being big for the weight.

Dawson was back up to 186 after the weigh-in for Ward.

Hopkins I think was like 177 or 178 following the DLH weigh-in.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone got any stats like this for Jamie McDonnell? He's a tall bantam, and I hear he gains a lot of weight between the weigh-in and the fight


----------



## Smoak N. (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Matthysse 140 to 160 for the Mike Dallas fight recently.


140 to 163. That's 23 pounds.

Matthysse's camp claims it was a typo. Showtime said it was not.

So if you don't count it, you are agenda driven.



Wallet said:


> I remember reading that Mthalane put on ridiculous amounts for the Sarritzu fight. He was above the super feather limit on fight night if I remember correctly.


Damn, did not know this... Interesting.



1971791 said:


> Cázares in the first fight vs Calderón put on about 20lbs if I remember correctly. And that's a lot more as a percentage, taking into account that that fight took place at light-flyweight.


This is what I was thinking of.

Given the fact that he ballooned up as much as the guys in the original post did despite making weight of 108 pounds, this is clearly the best example of insane weight being added between weigh in and fight night.


----------



## Smoak N. (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> That was down to a problem with the scales. It was cleared up a few days later


Really?

The last I had heard was that Showtime backed the listed weight, and that was a few days after the fight. Never heard anything about Showtime saying their scales were off... If that were the case, wouldn't Dallas' weight also be X % off? Didn't see anybody bringing that up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

What is with Chavez junior vs Zbik? If I remember right he was a cruiserweight at fight night. (180 pounds or not?)


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Don't have any actual weights but surely Gatti has got to be mentioned. He used to pile on a lot of pounds post weigh-in.


gatti was measured unofficially to have put on 20 lbs for joey gamache, and his team was accused of messing with the scales.






he f#cking bombed gamache. he was never the same. scary stuff.


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

three strikes and i still cannot embed a youtube video.

you're out.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

New England said:


> three strikes and i still cannot embed a youtube video.
> 
> you're out.


Click the video button and put the URL in there.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

How in the world is it possible to gain 20 lbs overnight? :huh


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

New England said:


> three strikes and i still cannot embed a youtube video.
> 
> you're out.


:rofl

It's fuckin easy, man.


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

i'd like to thank jesus, for giving me the strength to keep trying, and eventually post this video of joey gamache getting destroyed. i'd also like to thank him for letting gamache get back up from this.

this is worse than i ever care to see a guy hurt. the HBO cameras show you the slow process by which gamache regains consciousness. it's not something they show regularly.

gamache was in the mid 140's, and gatti was 160 pounds.


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> It's fuckin easy, man.


 @Hands of Iron, i was struggling :rofl


----------



## ThrowTheDamnTowel (Jun 6, 2013)

I heard Jorge arce used to gain a lot. went from 107 to 124 vs cob Castro. 17 lbs for a flyweights a huge gain


----------



## ThrowTheDamnTowel (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a brutal ko.gamaches limp neck flailing around from that combo and his head bouncing off the canvas looks nasty.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pedro Alcazar went from 115 to 131 for his fight with Montiel. 

He died 40 hours later.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Smoak said:


> 140 to 163. That's 23 pounds.
> 
> Matthysse's camp claims it was a typo. Showtime said it was not.
> 
> So if you don't count it, you are agenda driven.


I know this is an old post but you absolutely don't have to be agenda-driven to accept Matthysse's claim, most especially because he was 150 against Peterson.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Liborio Solis yesterday missed the 115lb limit for his fight with Daiki Kameda, coming in at 117.5lbs.

At a check weigh in by the Japanese commission today he weighed 131lbs.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Would be interesting to know what Chris Eubanks fight night weights were.


Yeah heard he really had to starve himself to make weight and did a ridiculous amount of running. Probably at least 15lbs. Probably more tho the guy was a huge MW.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was wondering about this for a while. What's the most amount of weight you know of where a fighter rehydrated between the weigh in and the fight. And list any fights just so I can have them on record .
> 
> Rios 140 to 161
> Alfredo Angulo 153.5 to 174
> ...


Chavez came in at 182 and 181 for different fights (I know it's only 2lbs diff but still I think that's the highest)


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

What about Jamie McDonnell?


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

I wonder how much diuretics these guys are using? I'm amazed they're not cramping up all over the place.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr. Satan said:


> I read somewhere that near the end of his career, during one of the Mosley fights, Vargas went up to 180 or something. He always had trouble making the weight and ballooned up between fights, on top of being big for the weight.
> 
> Dawson was back up to 186 after the weigh-in for Ward.
> 
> *Hopkins I think was like 177 or 178 following the DLH weigh-in.*


I wouldn't expect Hopkins to be a drainer considering he could make the mw limit when he was 40.
A 39 year old man has a much harder time to dehydrate/rehydrate than a young man in his early 20s. (Younger people tend to have more waterweight than older people)
If he weighed 178 it was probably with heavy clothes and a purse filled with coins I think and a very big meal.

If he really drained 22lbs of waterweight he should have been 100% drained.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

What about Clottey v Pacquiao - 147 and I read he went up to 170? Not sure how true that is though


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios could probably fight at Middlweight if he wanted.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

245lbs


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd love to know how much Guillermo Jones weighed fight night when he fought Lebedev, he looked massive, like a decent sized HW in the ring :-(

@Fleaman has mentioned some Thai fighters who used to cut ridiculous amounts of weight bask when there were same-day weigh ins.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Mr. Satan said:


> I read somewhere that near the end of his career, during one of the Mosley fights, Vargas went up to 180 or something. He always had trouble making the weight and ballooned up between fights, on top of being big for the weight.
> 
> Dawson was back up to 186 after the weigh-in for Ward.
> 
> Hopkins I think was like 177 or 178 following the DLH weigh-in.


For DLH? Youre talking nonsense. Hopkins weighed in at 156. The weight limit was a catch weight of 158.

I can look for the fight night weight later cause I got the fight somewhere but hops wasnt that big then.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

clottey went to 170 at 147


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

bit obvious throwing this name in here....but i wonder did welterweight hearns have much extra on him.....when were the weigh-in's then ??...how long before the fight ?......mind you, he weighed only 145 against leonard didnt he ?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> clottey went to 170 at 147


Wow 23 lbs are insane


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> bit obvious throwing this name in here....but i wonder did welterweight hearns have much extra on him.....when were the weigh-in's then ??...how long before the fight ?......mind you, he weighed only 145 against leonard didnt he ?


Yeah would be interesting but Hearns was really skinny he fought Pryor in the amateurs ok he was basically a kid but still amateur weigh ins are on fight day


----------



## nick6 (Jun 9, 2013)

i sure i remeber chavez jr was 183 for one of his fights

Heres a artical of someone doing 24lbs in 24hours. Not really sure i would want to be fighting the day after thou. Anymore then 10lbs and i think they should be thinking about moving up a weight class.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...wearing-bin-bags-eat-carbs-drink-nothing.html


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Miguel Cotto deserves a mention, he used to gain close to 20 pounds when he campaigned at Jr. WW.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> clottey went to 170 at 147





PivotPunch said:


> Wow 23 lbs are insane


what a fat fuck


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Berliner said:


> What is with Chavez junior vs Zbik? If I remember right he was a cruiserweight at fight night. (180 pounds or not?)


Probably, he was 180 on fight night against Rubio.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

elterrible said:


> For DLH? Youre talking nonsense. Hopkins weighed in at 156. The weight limit was a catch weight of 158.
> 
> I can look for the fight night weight later cause I got the fight somewhere but hops wasnt that big then.


He was 165 on fight night against DLH, DLH refused to be weighed that night for some reason.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what a fat fuck


You can't claim that Clottey is fat he has absolutely no fat on him at all it's all muscle which made it even scarier for the guys he was fighting


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a question for all of you: (I seriously don't know the answer)


We all see a fighter's official weight, but how do we know EXACTLY what he weighs during the fight? Is there ever an OFFICIAL (meaning well scrutinized / verified) weigh in just before he enters the ring? If so, I've never seen one broadcast. I hear a lot of comments from both fans and commentators about in-fight weight, but never any proof.

I ask because, as a former physiology student, with a masters in what is now called kinesiology, I can state with certainty that some of the claims both here and elsewhere are physiologically impossible. If you figure out how much food can be digested in 24 hrs, plus how much water, and calculate an approximate weight, there is an absolute limit, for a given body size.

I completely forget the exact numbers, but it's something like 1/10th total "healthy" athletic body weight. (Say, at 7% body fat.) 


So, am I missing something? Are there some super drugs used these days that have changed this?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I have a question for all of you: (I seriously don't know the answer)
> 
> We all see a fighter's official weight, but how do we know EXACTLY what he weighs during the fight? Is there ever an OFFICIAL (meaning well scrutinized / verified) weigh in just before he enters the ring? If so, I've never seen one broadcast. I hear a lot of comments from both fans and commentators about in-fight weight, but never any proof.
> 
> ...


word on the streets is that they'll often have their shoes and outfit on during the second weighing, sometimes even they jeans


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 19, 2013)

Didn't Gamche take Gatti to court? The claimed Gatti hadn't actually made the limit. I REMEMBE READING someone saying he got on the scales and his team yelled out, "He made it!" Gatti got off the scales and immediately slammed back a load of water and Gamache's team were like, "Whoa, hold on, we didn't see it" and Gatti claimed he'd be over now because of all the water he'd just drank. I'm pretty sure the case got settled which probably means there was truth to it. That KO was heavy, I think Gamache's eyes were rolled back immediately after the punch so he unconscious well before he even hit the deck.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I have a question for all of you: (I seriously don't know the answer)
> 
> We all see a fighter's official weight, but how do we know EXACTLY what he weighs during the fight? Is there ever an OFFICIAL (meaning well scrutinized / verified) weigh in just before he enters the ring? If so, I've never seen one broadcast. I hear a lot of comments from both fans and commentators about in-fight weight, but never any proof.
> 
> ...


Yes they put them on a scale it's only half official at least i don't think you are required to do it but HBO and Showtime probably want it. They rehydrate a lot and eat a lot but alos their stomach's are most likely absolutely full when they go on the scales also it could be that they wear clothes and with all these things combvined I imagine it's possible. What I really don't believe a lot of times are the weights MMA fighters claim as their fight night weight.

I just watched Lara vs Angulo and apparently Angulo was 174 on fight day that's 20 1/2 lbs he regained


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I have a question for all of you: (I seriously don't know the answer)
> We all see a fighter's official weight, but how do we know EXACTLY what he weighs during the fight? Is there ever an OFFICIAL (meaning well scrutinized / verified) weigh in just before he enters the ring? If so, I've never seen one broadcast. I hear a lot of comments from both fans and commentators about in-fight weight, but never any proof.
> I ask because, as a former physiology student, with a masters in what is now called kinesiology, I can state with certainty that some of the claims both here and elsewhere are physiologically impossible. If you figure out how much food can be digested in 24 hrs, plus how much water, and calculate an approximate weight, there is an absolute limit, for a given body size.
> I completely forget the exact numbers, but it's something like 1/10th total "healthy" athletic body weight. (Say, at 7% body fat.)
> So, am I missing something? Are there some super drugs used these days that have changed this?


Remember that nightfight weight generally means the fighter is clothed instead of just underwear and might also have a very big meal in his belly adding on a few extra lbs.
So a few lbs from clothing + a few lbs from an extra meal + rehydrated weight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Good points, all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

new winner


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

funny...he still looks half-starved in the ring.

him at weigh-in..


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was wondering about this for a while. What's the most amount of weight you know of where a fighter rehydrated between the weigh in and the fight. And list any fights just so I can have them on record .
> 
> Ricardo Alvarez 135 to 156[SUP]1/2[/SUP]
> Rios 140 to 161
> ...


whats interesting is looking at those fights and realizing how many of those were done by the guy that lost the fight.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> new winner


most weight gained ever and still lost. And actually in this case, he didnt even have that big of an advantage cause thompson was a big weight cutter too. only 5 pound advantage which is basically nothing


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr. Satan said:


> I read somewhere that near the end of his career, during one of the Mosley fights, Vargas went up to 180 or something. He always had trouble making the weight and ballooned up between fights, on top of being big for the weight.
> 
> Dawson was back up to 186 after the weigh-in for Ward.
> 
> *Hopkins I think was like 177 or 178 following the DLH weigh-in.*


Stop lying and making things up.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Malcolm said:


> Didn't Gamche take Gatti to court? The claimed Gatti hadn't actually made the limit. I REMEMBE READING someone saying he got on the scales and his team yelled out, "He made it!" Gatti got off the scales and immediately slammed back a load of water and Gamache's team were like, "Whoa, hold on, we didn't see it" and Gatti claimed he'd be over now because of all the water he'd just drank. I'm pretty sure the case got settled which probably means there was truth to it. That KO was heavy, I think Gamache's eyes were rolled back immediately after the punch so he unconscious well before he even hit the deck.


Yes i pretty much remember it as you do.

Also it isn't just the cutting 20lbs or so water weight but generally boxers will be dieting down in the lead up too so it is an absurd strain on your body and kidneys. I truly wish people would fight at their walk around weight/in shape weight. Most of the time both are cutting similar amounts so it is just down to who recovers more efficiently or who has it down to a science.

Think you are dehydrating yourself in the lead up to an event where your brain may be rattled from side to side and the fluid may stop you getting even more seriously injured.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

elterrible said:


> whats interesting is looking at those fights and realizing how many of those were done by the guy that lost the fight.





elterrible said:


> most weight gained ever and still lost. And actually in this case, he didnt even have that big of an advantage cause thompson was a big weight cutter too. only 5 pound advantage which is basically nothing


yeah that is pretty interesting. Happened in the main event too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Still don't know why that kid was lying over Hopkins...

155-177/178..? what aload of nonsense.

Hopkins spoke about that weigh in recently, and stated he came in so low to make a statement.

That he was not as drained as people think....

Hopkins weighed in at 155/156 for De La Hoya.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 6, 2013)

Gausha today weighed in at 154 and came in at 177


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

I was just watching Toney-RJJ and the announcers were making a big deal about Toney's gain of 17 pounds from 168 to 185. Thats nothing these days when you got 140 going to 160.

I thought Chavez jr did 160 to 181 before, no?


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Bobo said:


> Gausha today weighed in at 154 and came in at 177


23 pounds, I think thats the new record then


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Ridiculous :-(


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you should look at this % wise instead of looking at raw numbers.
I've always wondered what Jones ring weight was in the 1st (and only) Lebedev fight for instance. Looking at his measurements he would probably shatter the numbers we've seen here, it was a lively topic during that RbR I remember.

But if he "only" gained 25lbs, that still doesn't compare to a tiny LWW coming in as a MW at fightnight, wich is 5lbs less in raw mass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hello Lucas Matthysse


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

everyone weight cuts..

actually, i think thats quite an achievement


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

jesus christ, is it that hard to get a ring girl with decent teeth in this card?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was wondering about this for a while. What's the most amount of weight you know of where a fighter rehydrated between the weigh in and the fight. And list any fights just so I can have them on record .
> 
> Ricardo Alvarez 135 to 156[SUP]1/2[/SUP]
> Rios 140 to 161
> ...


Perfect example here of how foreign fighters always get shit for weighing in heavy but Americans never do.

Dawson, Mosley, Broner, Kirland, PW.... yet none of them ever get any shit for it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Perfect example here of how foreign fighters always get shit for weighing in heavy but Americans never do.
> 
> Dawson, Mosley, Broner, Kirland, PW.... yet none of them ever get any shit for it.


I never had a problem with fighters bloating up, I always said if you can make the weight at the weigh in legally, then I have no beef.

and you must not be posting much, Broner got shitted on ALL THE TIME for being a a "massive" lightweight and you'll see he didn't even make this list. He usually rehydrates 14-15 pounds which is a a good amount, but not massive

Plus Dawson's has a special case. He really isn't a big weight bloater, but when he fought Ward, he had to cut a lot of weight and it caused him to fluctuate a lot. That was a 1 time occasion which wasn't to his benefit.

Mosley and Kirkland are pretty big, but I haven't seen Mosley's numbers before. I know Kirkland used to get around the 170's on fightnight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Also Robert Easter, JR: 134 to 153 (against Attah.)


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I never had a problem with fighters bloating up, I always said if you can make the weight at the weigh in legally, then I have no beef.
> 
> and you must not be posting much, Broner got shitted on ALL THE TIME for being a a "massive" lightweight and you'll see he didn't even make this list. He usually rehydrates 14-15 pounds which is a a good amount, but not massive
> 
> ...


You probably dont post much since I was talking about when he weighed in well over 190 for the fight against Glenn Johnson.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> You probably dont post much since I was talking about when he weighed in well over 190 for the fight against Glenn Johnson.


damn really, I didn't know that. I'll look for the tale of the tape


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dawson gained 16 pounds. He gained 17 vs Ward and 17lbs is the threshold for the list, but it was a good find


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Dawson gained 16 pounds. He gained 17 vs Ward and 17lbs is the threshold for the list, but it was a good find


I forget the exact digits but i do remember them fighting twice. The fact of the matter is still the same man.

Lets pull race issues aside. All fighters cut weight. As much as possible as you want the biggest possible physical advantage against your opponent. I used to wrestle in high school and you can tell the difference wrestling a guy who is 140-145 since everyone is cutting.

The point I make here alot is how foreigners always take alot more shit for it than anyone else. Im sure if we went through the weigh in of the best around in any class and race you would see that all races cut as much as possible but rarely do you see the American get as much shit for it.

I dont want to point fingers but look at your list.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I forget the exact digits but i do remember them fighting twice. The fact of the matter is still the same man.
> 
> Lets pull race issues aside. All fighters cut weight. As much as possible as you want the biggest possible physical advantage against your opponent. I used to wrestle in high school and you can tell the difference wrestling a guy who is 140-145 since everyone is cutting.
> 
> ...


What about my list?

Honestly, it seems like the fighters who do cut more weight or foreigners. I think it may be a genetic thing that allows certain people to cut more weight than others. Also a lot of the styles of these weight cutters is one that would benefit from extra weight. Fighters like Mayweather and Pacquiao benefit from being lighter. Pacquiao did used to be a big weight cutter himself though

I've always stayed consistent on this matter though. I don't care if a fighter gains a bunch of weight after the weigh in. There are pros and cons to it and I think it's a skill to cut large amounts of weight and put it back on healthy.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What about my list?
> 
> Honestly, it seems like the fighters who do cut more weight or foreigners. I think it may be a genetic thing that allows certain people to cut more weight than others. Also a lot of the styles of these weight cutters is one that would benefit from extra weight. Fighters like Mayweather and Pacquiao benefit from being lighter. Pacquiao did used to be a big weight cutter himself though
> 
> I've always stayed consistent on this matter though. I don't care if a fighter gains a bunch of weight after the weigh in. There are pros and cons to it and I think it's a skill to cut large amounts of weight and put it back on healthy.


How can you be such a boxing hardcore and barely mention any American fighters in your weight cutting list? There has been so many of them. It drives me nuts only the foreigners get called out. If I have the time I will draft up a list and ask you why you did not include them here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> How can you be such a boxing hardcore and barely mention any American fighters in your weight cutting list? There has been so many of them. It drives me nuts only the foreigners get called out. If I have the time I will draft up a list and ask you why you did not include them here.


I post these weights as I see them or hear about them. I also only post the ones that have proof. @Cableaddict just mentioned Robert Easter jr and I didn't see any proof, but I added it anyways if that makes you happy.

If you have anymore American fighters, please add them. I have no agenda here. I'm just documenting the weights to see who cuts the most.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Peterson has the record now


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd love to see fighters weigh in on the same day they fight.

This weight cutting is a serious safety hazard to all fighters.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Peterson has the record now


He looked huge but was his weight announced?
Edit:Oh, I see the opening post now


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

What did he weigh in at?


And didn't Clottey come in at 151 and sweat off another 2 lbs to go down to 149


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Great shout, I remember seeing a Eubank interview where he said he was going into the ring a cruiser...


That could be 'only' 16lbs though. Still a fair amount but not so much proportionally considering a lot of these other guys are smaller.


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (Jun 7, 2013)

Peterson shouldn't count, he weighed in with fully street clothes for the 2nd one.


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was wondering about this for a while. What's the most amount of weight you know of where a fighter rehydrated between the weigh in and the fight. And list any fights just so I can have them on record .
> 
> Lamont Peterson 143 to 165
> Ricardo Alvarez 135 to 156[SUP]1/2[/SUP]
> ...


Peterson off that list. 22 lbs...


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Francisco Sierra,a SMW from Mexico.

Seriosuly check this guy out-he has to be the biggest weight cutting nad putting back fighter ever.He fought some well known guys like Groves,Jack,etc.

For Groves he was 170 then 198 and I don't remember the exact numbers but he gained a abnormal amout with Jac kaswell,something like over 25 lbs.

Francisco Sierra.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Vernon Phillips was supposedly 164 the night he fought Kostya Tszyu at 140. 

If that is correct then i believe he takes the record but the words came from Kostya trainer so its not a legit source.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Vernon Phillips was supposedly 164 the night he fought Kostya Tszyu at 140.
> 
> If that is correct then i believe he takes the record but the words came from Kostya trainer so its not a legit source.


I need better evidence because opponents exaggerate a lot and sometimes will just say a number that's close to what it actually is. Floyd said Ortiz and Cotto were 168 pounds or something like that on fight night when we know for sure that Ortiz was 164.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

These weight disparities are becoming MMA-esque.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

RonnieHornschuh said:


> Peterson shouldn't count, he weighed in with fully street clothes for the 2nd one.


:lol: No fucking way that added so much weight to him. He looked absolutely huge in that fight. Watch when Peterson gets Garcia to the ropes. The size disparity was easier to see. Plus, I said it before the fight night weights were announced that Peterson looked the biggest I've ever seen him. Too bad he didn't use that size advantage better.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Oscar vs Pac


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Francisco Santana 146.5 to 167. Bigger than some middleweights


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Gatti/Gamache is the one I remember. Gatti came in like almost 30 pounds heavier and destroyed Gamache.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Francisco Santana 146.5 to 167. Bigger than some middleweights


Wtf


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Oscar vs Pac


145 to 147. Try again.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Gatti/Gamache is the one I remember. Gatti came in like almost 30 pounds heavier and destroyed Gamache.


According to witnesses, Gatti stepped one foot on the scale and then walked off and immediately started rehydrating. Gamache protested and was basically told to fuck off by the NYSAC people. Gamache was destroyed by a MW Gatti and sued the NYSAC and got $$ for his trouble.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> According to witnesses, Gatti stepped one foot on the scale and then walked off and immediately started rehydrating. Gamache protested and was basically told to fuck off by the NYSAC people. Gamache was destroyed by a MW Gatti and sued the NYSAC and got $$ for his trouble.


Didn't know that, but Gatti destroyed that dude.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i thought it was the clottey-judah fight when he comes in at 170. but some of these numbers now are mindblowing.






this got a lot of traction since it was aired, even long seasoned boxing fans where shcoked by this, pretty routine weigh in. it's just mental.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/171809-10-best-mexico-vs-puerto-rico-fights/3

Calderon, still comfortable at 105 pounds, had no troubles making weight but for Cazares the journey resembled that of Danteâ€™s Inferno. He had to shed 13 pounds in the final seven days â€" more than 10 percent of his body weight â€" to make 107 3/4 and inside the ring he had rehydrated to 130 pounds, making him a junior lightweight in a junior flyweight title fight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^ insane. that should be illegal.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rick Ross said:


> 145 to 147. Try again.


this is a shame

im sure oscar was more concerned with finding something to eat than winning a fight


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Butterbean gained 50 pounds in the ring during a fight. His water bottle was this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607351322657095681


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

After his weigh-in for the Tyson fight, Buster Douglas ballooned up to about 350 lbs. 

This took over a year, but it was indeed after the weigh-in. :smile


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607351322657095681


A 154 lber fighting a CW for the MW title. Awesome.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607351322657095681


25 pounds...
I feel sorry for his liver, his brain, his kidneys and his teeth for having to consume sugary gatorade.



KOTF said:


> A 154 lber fighting a CW for the MW title. Awesome.


Street clothes..., stil that's pretty heavy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Funny how no one has really gone above 20 odd pounds, seems like there's just a point where you can't put any more or in such a short time.

I assume Geale is only really 20-22 pounds above 158, which is still huge, no bigger than some of the other jumpers on the first page though


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to wrestle and weigh nyself all the time. You can account typical street clothes for 5 pounds. You lose 1 pound taking a shot and about .3 pounds taking a piss.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Salido went from 128 to 147 against Lomachenko. Taking into account size ratio that's as big a weight gain as any of these.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Arce went from a light flyweight to a featherweight versus Cob Castro.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

We have a winner. Brandon Rios goes from 147 to 170. Incredible


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Funny how no one has really gone _*above 20 odd pounds,*_ seems like there's just a point where you can't put any more or in such a short time.
> 
> I assume Geale is only really 20-22 pounds above 158, which is still huge, no bigger than some of the other jumpers on the first page though


http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/15/4715800/trainers-reveal-secrets-of-gleison-tibau-weight-gain

20 pounds is perfectly normal in mma


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/15/4715800/trainers-reveal-secrets-of-gleison-tibau-weight-gain


delete


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Walters went from 127 to like 146 i think, HUGE amount for a featherweight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We have a winner. Brandon Rios goes from 147 to 170. Incredible


Yeah. Crazy.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> We have a winner. Brandon Rios goes from 147 to 170. Incredible


I can't remember which fight it was but I'm pretty sure Clottey did the same thing, 147-170


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

23 pounds holy shit

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> I can't remember which fight it was but I'm pretty sure Clottey did the same thing, 147-170


i believe it was 165 against corrales

*Joshua Clottey VS Zab Judah- Contested at Welterweight
Clottey: 156
Judah: 147
*


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i had to rewind the dvr just to make sure i saw the weight correctly. crazy shit.


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

In MMA a fighter called Thiago Alves' strength and conditioning coach tweeted that he'd put on 27 pounds within 3 hours of the weigh in. Not sure how that can be possible but that's what he claimed. Interestingly there's talk of him dropping from 170 to 155.

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/3/2/28...-alves-gains-30-pounds-three-hours-dolce-diet


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Deadendgeneration said:


> In MMA a fighter called Thiago Alves' strength and conditioning coach tweeted that he'd put on 27 pounds within 3 hours of the weigh in. Not sure how that can be possible but that's what he claimed. Interestingly there's talk of him dropping from 170 to 155.
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2012/3/2/28...-alves-gains-30-pounds-three-hours-dolce-diet


That's insane, I assume that's when they allowed IV's to rehydrate but even with an IV that's a massive amount to gain.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I forgot to update this when Geale fought Cotto. He has the record, but idk if Rios had clothes on when he weighed in vs Bradley


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> this is a shame
> 
> im sure oscar was more concerned with finding something to eat than winning a fight


Sigh, I almost hate to go here (yet again :lol: ), but Oscar had to be given fluid thru IVs before the fight....and it's said all the time on forums that the Oscar that fought Floyd and PAC were generally the same ... :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix Diaz 140 to 161


----------

